# Is there a surgery to fix this ?



## lilnewk (Mar 15, 2012)

I’m getting so desperate. If there a surgery to put the fight or flight out of freeze mode ? I’ll do literally anything to get my life back, I can’t continue to suffer and not live my amazing life. My mind won’t stop itself, it doesn’t stop thinking about dpdr and if it’s here it won’t. Medication isn’t working anymore (got rid of it twice before I believe from medication) the more I get it the worse it gets and the harder it is to live with


----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

I would suggest to stop coming on here, talk to your psychiatrist about trying another medication if the one you're currently using isn't working. There are tons of medications available that may or may not help, get to trying as many as you can before you give up.

the more you feed into thinking about this and how much of a crisis it is, the worse its going to feel.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

This is the only thing I haven't tried that I feel could potentially help.

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/67154-how-an-injection-in-the-neck-cured-my-depersonalization-and-severe-anxiety/page-1


----------

